# I HATE being around small children.



## DarkFox (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't STAND any of them! None! I'm so repulsed by them that I don't even like to be near either of my little sisters. I've been this way since I wasn't considered a "little kid" myself and grew out of the little kid personality. I've never liked those drastically younger than me. My two sisters are 4 and 2 while I'm 15, and while I'm a bit avoidant to all my family, I'm ESPECIALLY avoidant with them. When they barge in my room I'm in the corner with a fake smile pretending that I enjoy their presence so my parents won't fuss on me about it like they always do. I don't know why I don't like their presence, I'm just so freaking ANNOYED! They're loud, selfish, cry 24/7 and never have anything interesting to say. For example, my 4 year old sister always asks really stupid questions like "Why is that yellow?" "Why is that real?" "Why does this feel soft?" and MANY MORE, EVERYDAY. I'm getting to the point where I just don't bother answering because they're such stupid and pointless questions. I don't WANT to be annoyed by them, sometimes I even cry about it because I know it's not fair to them. But I really can't stand being anywhere near them and nothing is changing that. Every time I am, I tense up, grit my teeth, and scratch myself due to stress. Sometimes I even get headaches from being exposed to them for too long. I love my sisters and I'm happy they exist. I just don't want them near me. I like it when they're outside, in their room, or in the living room having fun and enjoying themselves without me. I just can't put up with their behavior and would really rather be left alone in general. It's just that there's emphasis on little kids because of their selfish, loud, obnoxious nature. Is there a way I can change my feelings toward them? Is this normal for my age? Should I seek counseling or someone who can help me be around my family more? I'm usually in my room all day and all night and only come out for food and bathroom.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww, even though I love kids I could see how it could make you stressed out, but you're way more stressed by it than you should be, especially if they're family. I think you should consider seeing someone about that, since you're going to be dealing with them for quite awhile if the youngest is only 2.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

It's quite normal not to be particularly fond of kids, but not to the extent you describe. Yes, you should probably seek counseling.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You were a kid once as well. We all were.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Right on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aww I like children, but I do feel uncomfortable around them especially because if they come up to me, I worry what their parents will think of what I say to them. Like I might accidentally corrupt them or something XD ah, SA.

But you sound very stressed so you might want to talk to someone.



JustThisGuy said:


> pic


Hah


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


>


:haha


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Aww I like children, but I do feel uncomfortable around them especially because if they come up to me, I worry what their parents will think of what I say to them. Like *I might accidentally corrupt them or something *XD ah, SA.
> 
> But you sound very stressed so you might want to talk to someone.
> 
> Hah


Lol, it happens! A kid like 5 years old told me he lost his toy and I said 'aww that sucks' .... yelled at by the parent about how inappropriate language that is for the kid to hear. Because sucks refers to...y'know (which, btw, I didn't know at the time I said it :lol )


----------



## DarkFox (Mar 13, 2014)

Paloma M said:


> You were a kid once as well. We all were.


 Well duh, I know that. Doesn't change my feelings though.


----------



## DarkFox (Mar 13, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


>


Ha, cute XD


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

DarkFox said:


> Well duh, I know that. Doesn't change my feelings though.


Obviously I'm aware you know that. You just need to understand that it's not their fault they aren't aware of how obnoxious they are behaving. I will defend any little human being any time from people like you. :b


----------



## DarkFox (Mar 13, 2014)

Paloma M said:


> Obviously I'm aware you know that. You just need to understand that it's not their fault they aren't aware of how obnoxious they are behaving. I will defend any little human being any time from people like you. :b


I know it's not their fault and that's why I feel bad. I don't hate them, I just don't know how to act around them so it puts a lot of stress on me. I'm shy about everything, so I never act all goofy and ridiculous to kids like most people do because it makes me feel weird and awkward, so I never know what to do other than give short answers to their questions and sit there and do nothing.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

DarkFox said:


> I know it's not their fault and that's why I feel bad. I don't hate them, I just don't know how to act around them so it puts a lot of stress on me. I'm shy about everything, so I never act all goofy and ridiculous to kids like most people do because it makes me feel weird and awkward, so I never know what to do other than give short answers to their questions and sit there and do nothing.


Trying to entertain kids is exhausting. I used to volunteer to take care of 3 to 4 year olds at church just so that I could get out of the preaching. Now I'd rather be sitting for one hour trying to grasp everything the pastor is preaching or maybe you can have one sit next to you and you guys can watch a movie together. I did that at church one time and we ended up watching Veggie Tales. haha good times.


----------



## Zoom (Jun 28, 2014)

DarkFox said:


> I love my sisters and I'm happy they exist. I just don't want them near me.


Love this right here lol.

I say it comes with being 15, when I was 15-17 everything fkn annoyed me. Sometimes in class, just the chatter of people in the room would irritate me. I would sit there squeezing a pencil and felt like if someone came over and just touched me on the shoulder or something I would spin around and stab them, it sucked. Also cars, I had to walk home and I just hated the noise and smell of cars driving by me. To me cars were fkn obnoxious, blowing their damn exhaust in my face and such.. a**holes.
I blame the hormones.


----------



## Leafpool (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe doing lots of research into child development could help. You are looking at these children from a teenager's perspective and not considering child development. For example, your little sister asking questions isn't her being obnoxious. In her stage of development it's her being naturally curious about the world and a common trait in children.

If it makes sense I feel like because you don't understand how they see the world, it's very off putting and uncomfortable for you. As a writer I find it helpful learning more about things and perhaps learning more about children and developmental stages could help?

It's okay for you to feel that way but perhaps by learning more about child development it'll help you feel more at ease around children if you have a better understanding on how and why they act the way they do and ways for you to interact with them. I like putting myself into another's shoes and I have always really liked the curiosity and nature of children.

Of course, it depends on the children. Some children can be very difficult but others not so.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I work with kids from around ages 4-10 they are awesome, kids can become annoying I agree, kids will do pretty much anything to get on your last nerve some days it seems, but they're innocent and they're just playing around. One of the worst things probably is how brutally honest kids are, if there is something noticeably abnormal or weird about you physically there will always be kids who bring it up and will make comments about it. 
but they're just curious about it. Kids are innocent though at the end of the day, they're very annoying sometimes yes, but very sweet and innocent.


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine (Jul 28, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> You were a kid once as well. We all were.


I may have a been a kid but I was far different from most.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I totally get it. I don't like small children, either...I can only handle them in small intervals. :lol But you seem to be disproportionately angry and irritated with them, and that could be coming from a completely different source. Either way, I don't fault you.

Funny thing about how I interact with children: I insist on using a wide vocabulary and correcting their pronunciation. I speak to them as if they're adults. I just don't know how to talk to kids, when the cut-off point is for "baby talk", what tone of voice to use... clueless :stu


----------



## Asenath (Jul 10, 2014)

I can sympathize. I've worked in food service most of my life, and small children drive me up a wall. At my last job whenever one would come through screaming and crying I'd say "keep it up. I think I can fit you in the deep fryer". Never loud enough for anybody outside of the kitchen to hear, but still. 

If they're quiet, I'm okay. If they're not, I have to get away from them. It would take some serious distraction for me to be able to share a house with small children. As in staying in my bedroom and painting or playing an MMO all day. 

So you're not completely alone, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it's all in your head and you'll grow out of it with time. I had irrational feelings when I was in my mid teens which I don't have anymore (I'm 19). So while you may have them now, don't expect it to be there forever.


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

I tend to dislike being around my two autistic sisters who are grown as hell and still act like babies

I like small kids though xD so cute lol


----------



## Phillip Stimpleton (Sep 28, 2014)

Leafpool said:


> Maybe doing lots of research into child development could help. You are looking at these children from a teenager's perspective and not considering child development. For example, your little sister asking questions isn't her being obnoxious. In her stage of development it's her being naturally curious about the world and a common trait in children.
> 
> If it makes sense I feel like because you don't understand how they see the world, it's very off putting and uncomfortable for you. As a writer I find it helpful learning more about things and perhaps learning more about children and developmental stages could help?
> 
> ...


This is very true. You are expecting the children to interact with you on an adult level. This is totally unreasonable. Kids are kids, of course they ask silly questions.


----------



## nothingwrongwithbeingshy (Oct 5, 2014)

It doesn't sound like you hate kids. It just sounds like you are very jealous of them because they are your sisters and very young so in need of much more attention. Don't take it personally if you are not shown as much attention as your sisters. You were their age too and you can't blame them for asking stupid questions, of course what do you expect of 2 -4 year olds?!!!


----------

